# Cellphone expense on two Schedule C's?



## cmf (Jul 14, 2020)

Can I write down cellphone expense on two schedule c's or just one if I do both Uber & Lyft?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber and Lyft can be included on the same Schedule C since they are the same business activity. I would only do one for them.

If you do two, I would take the percent of revenue between both companies and use that to split the cell phone bill.

EX: if Uber was 60% and Lyft was 40% of revenue I would split the phone 60/40.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't know why you would have multiple schedule Cs for uber/lyft.

I'd lump it all together with eats, the other delivery services ect.


----------

